# User manual for 2002 530i



## ChinuSFO (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody know of a URL where I can get a pdf/MSword file of the manual for the 2002 530i. Thinking of why go to buy one from a dealer if there is one available on the Internet.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tom S. (Nov 15, 2003)

ChinuSFO said:


> Anybody know of a URL where I can get a pdf/MSword file of the manual for the 2002 530i. Thinking of why go to buy one from a dealer if there is one available on the Internet.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


You can sign up on the Owners Circle on www.bmwusa.com and download it from there or from http://www.bmwtips.com/OwnersManuals/manuals.htm


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

They're also available at http://www.bmwtips.com


----------

